# 7.5 lwrc sbr



## AR (May 17, 2013)

What do yall think about lwrc ? I'm looking at purchasing a sbr 7.5. Pros/cons ?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have an LWRC and love it. It is a 14.5 inch gun and it is my go to rifle. It is very accurate and dependable. I shoot several thousand rounds per year through my guns in classes and practice. I do not have any first hand knowledge of the 7.5 inch guns but if they are anything like my 14.5 you are going to love it.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

I was looking at the 7.5 that way I can put a suppressor on it and not be too long for the truck. Thought they run 2400 for the sbr I'm looking at.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I understand. Not a bad price. Have you checked out CDNN for specials? They may have some as they carry LWRC.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Great freaking guns. I got an LWRC 6.8 in for a customer and I loved everything about it.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

The can will be a must have item. My 10.5" is unbearably loud to play around with unless using my silencer. LWRC is known for making a great product, you won't be disasspointed.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I have carried a 10.5" LWRC for years at work. We put 1000s of rnds out of them regularly. It is by far my favorite pison AR platform. We have the budget to have whatever we want and they always get our money.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

What performance are you getting out of the 10.5 ? Accuracy at 300 meters ? Type and grain of projectile ?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

No doubt lwrc is a great company but haveing built a 7.5" i can tell yea it doesnt have much real world use. Its fun but for that kind of money i'd go with a 11" or 12.5" so the rounds actually does something.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

AR said:


> What performance are you getting out of the 10.5 ? Accuracy at 300 meters ? Type and grain of projectile ?


Only ammo I ever shoot out of it is M855. 
90% of the ranges I fire at are 25m or less. Nailing IPSC targets at 300 suppressed is no problem though.

What is your intended purpose for the rifle?


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

I am going to use it for a truck gun. At most 300 meters.


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it would meet your accuracy needs. One of the main reasons we run 10.5 is entry/exit of vehicles. With large Surefire cans its the perfect length. Id go for the extra couple inches over the 7.5.

Side note; Unless this rifle will be used as a defensive tool I would just run a well built gas impingement rifle. LWRC is pricey for a truck gun! That being said we beat the hell out of ours and they hold up well.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the 10.5 will serve you well for that distance. You are definitely giving up some good velocity in those 3". Here is the 10.5 with 8.5 inch yhm can. Top rifle is a 24" barrel for reference


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

It will be a personal defence weapon for the truck. So the 10.5 would be the better option. What can do you suggest? Please feel free to pm me if needed.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

I appreciate the picture for a representation.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

picked up a 10 inch sig 516 upper today. ! Its starting out good. ordering my low this coming week from rainier


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

If you do not already have a registered SBR lower or a pistol lower i would warn against having a short upper on hand if you have a rifle lower around as well.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Double check the warranty on the can you are looking at. Many (most) don't cover use on barrels that short. That said, my 8.5" 300 BO SBR is a hoot to shoot. Right at MOA with factory Remington supers. Waiting on the can to do any load workup for subs. (Any day now, hopefully)


----------

